# First Service; SW Flash?



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

First service at 5K. Throttle/DSG is much more smooth with more pull between 1 and 3K. Any one know if Audi Service is flashing SW; no mention in invoice.

Drives like a different car, no joke.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ask the service dept?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Some would claim the particulate that breaks off during the break-in period on your engine would be creating all the extra friction that was previously holding you back, removing that break-in period oil removes the excess particulate from the system that was circulating and building up for the first 5000 miles. Now things are all rounded, or at least significantly more than they were fresh off production, and the oil can do its job instead of be a colloid of metal shavings decreasing your power and efficiency.

Just a thought.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Non Answer*



gtitx1 said:


> Ask the service dept?


When I received a follow-up call from the service department, I stated it seems as if they updated the transmission SW and that the car drove great, and I got a "Terrific!" My sense is that the service department is trained not to answer general questions over the phone, and focus on the highest rating for the survey.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*That To*



sevenVT said:


> Some would claim the particulate that breaks off during the break-in period on your engine would be creating all the extra friction that was previously holding you back, removing that break-in period oil removes the excess particulate from the system that was circulating and building up for the first 5000 miles. Now things are all rounded, or at least significantly more than they were fresh off production, and the oil can do its job instead of be a colloid of metal shavings decreasing your power and efficiency.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks for the reply, and you are correct, the car did gradually come around after break-in, but what I experienced post-service was very noticeable. I'd be shocked to learn that they didn't flash the transmission SW, but I was just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience/info.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

cgpublic said:


> Thanks for the reply, and you are correct, the car did gradually come around after break-in, but what I experienced post-service was very noticeable. I'd be shocked to learn that they didn't flash the transmission SW, but I was just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience/info.


Now I am all excited to get my first service as I am just 20 or so miles short of 5K.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

sevenVT said:


> Some would claim the particulate that breaks off during the break-in period on your engine would be creating all the extra friction that was previously holding you back, removing that break-in period oil removes the excess particulate from the system that was circulating and building up for the first 5000 miles. Now things are all rounded, or at least significantly more than they were fresh off production, and the oil can do its job instead of be a colloid of metal shavings decreasing your power and efficiency.
> 
> Just a thought.


Those who claim this would still be living in the 1950s where manufacturing processes and tolerances were not up to snuff. If your oil becomes a colloid full of metal fragments the engine wouldn't last a trip around the block.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

m_bolc said:


> Those who claim this would still be living in the 1950s where manufacturing processes and tolerances were not up to snuff. If your oil becomes a colloid full of metal fragments the engine wouldn't last a trip around the block.


A mix of facetiousness in regards to any colloidal structures, anyways... your opinion is noted. If you are claiming though that every part in the engine is perfect when it is built and has no rough edges or that there is absolutely nothing abraded during the initial 5k that would build up in the oil at that time (more so than at other periods of the cars life,) that I have a hard time believing.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

sevenVT said:


> A mix of facetiousness in regards to any colloidal structures, anyways... your opinion is noted. If you are claiming though that every part in the engine is perfect when it is built and has no rough edges or that there is absolutely nothing abraded during the initial 5k that would build up in the oil at that time (more so than at other periods of the cars life,) that I have a hard time believing.


Of course they are not perfect. But nothing is going to wear so much that there will be a noticeable performance change in the engine during the first 5000 miles.

I never said that things are perfect but I did mean that there isn't enough material floating around to make the oil a colloid.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Mileage May Vary*



A3_yuppie said:


> Now I am all excited to get my first service as I am just 20 or so miles short of 5K.


I picked up my A3 in June off the lot, and assuming that it was one of the first delivered in the spring, most likely with an early build of the SW in comparison to ordered/recently deliveries.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

cgpublic said:


> I picked up my A3 in June off the lot, and assuming that it was one of the first delivered in the spring, most likely with an early build of the SW in comparison to ordered/recently deliveries.


Generally, they wouldn't have performed any update unless there was a "line" on the RO for the technician to get paid.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

There are currently no updates available for the S3 that i'm aware of.

A 5k service consists of a oil change,tire rotation,top off washer fluid and small inspection.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

AwdOwns said:


> There are currently no updates available for the S3 that i'm aware of.
> 
> A 5k service consists of a oil change,tire rotation,top off washer fluid and small inspection.


I thought this too and checked with my service advisor. I almost replied with the same post until I saw the OP drives an a3 so my comment didn't apply. I was hoping for software flash that made the s3 even faster


----------



## Holo79 (Feb 1, 2014)

I felt the same way after my first service at 5k - it felt much smoother (more tame, even). I was a little disappointed but didn't follow up to ask what they had done.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Same Here*



Holo79 said:


> I felt the same way after my first service at 5k - it felt much smoother (more tame, even). I was a little disappointed but didn't follow up to ask what they had done.


Yes, in standard Drive, much smoother, but I've been experiencing a more linear pull at low RPMs, which is really nice. In Sport, agreed that it is more tame/less high reving/changes gears quicker, which is fine, because I never feel as if I'm lacking for HP/TQ.


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

Driving back from the dealer today after the service, the turbo-lag or low rev acceleration did feel smoother... Don't know if this is some sort of biased subjectivism after reading this thread, at least it doesn't feel any worse


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

I really dislike sport mode... no changes to that opinion after 5k. Sport mode feels like VTEC mode where for some crazy reason I need to be pushing redline every shift, regardless of performance loss.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

EGainer said:


> I thought this too and checked with my service advisor. I almost replied with the same post until I saw the OP drives an a3 so my comment didn't apply. I was hoping for software flash that made the s3 even faster


No updates available for the A3 either at this time.


----------



## afdavey (Nov 17, 2014)

AwdOwns said:


> No updates available for the A3 either at this time.




Not sure if this is BS from my dealer - have an S3 that arrived at the port on 11/23. 
Was suppose to be at the dealer week of 12/1. I checked last Friday and was told it is on a 'port hold' for a software update. 
May not be ECM related - could be something else. Was told all A's and S's are affected (at least the ones at the port (RI). 

When I learn more I will share more details.
Minimally I am going to request a 'service history sheet' to review what was done at the port. 
Maybe it's BS, and the car fell off the ship and they are detailing it. :facepalm:


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

IHIERBal said:


> Generally, they wouldn't have performed any update unless there was a "line" on the RO for the technician to get paid.


Picked up my car last week after 5K service. No such line on the service order, and have not really felt any difference in shifting. Granted it was vey smooth to begin with, much smoother (but less immediate) than the DSG on my 2006 A3.


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, I couldn't stand the speculation vs. the much better feel of the transmission/acceleration (i.e. lack of "less immediate" feel) after the 5k service, so I asked my service manager about any software flash. She answered that there weren't any updates to the software, but they did a "computer diagnostics and reset everything to the default", speculating that might be reason for the improvement.

Talking over lunch with my work-manager who races cars on many weekends (and is a car nut in general), he said apart from the possibility that Audi is doing an s/w update on the sly (to prevent any PR mess) - what could be happening is that the car from factory is shipped with firmware configured to reduce the turbo boost or transmission mapping that helps with gentle break-in of the engine. So, at the 5k service that is free and Audi sends letters to customers to drive in for, they could have a planned re-configuration of the firmware to essentially set the car free from such guard-banding. The service technicians could be running through a script under the 5K service that does the firmware reconfiguration without much visibility to the technicians.

I guess we may never really know unless a very knowledgeable Audi mechanics spills the beans or otherwise refutes any here...


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> I really dislike sport mode... no changes to that opinion after 5k. Sport mode feels like VTEC mode where for some crazy reason I need to be pushing redline every shift, regardless of performance loss.


S3's Sports mode reminds me of my old Evo X MR's S-Sport mode (also called Super-Sports Mode) which was only recommended for the track. Audi's S3 sport mode is a bit more tame. But there is a big gap between modes. Evo X MR had 3 modes. I'm able to get my S3 to shift without red lining it in sport mode by using light throttle. But give it some gas and it hangs on to gears forever, which would probably be great on a track. I actually like it and would think twice about having it re-programed.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

afdavey said:


> Not sure if this is BS from my dealer - have an S3 that arrived at the port on 11/23.
> Was suppose to be at the dealer week of 12/1. I checked last Friday and was told it is on a 'port hold' for a software update.
> May not be ECM related - could be something else. Was told all A's and S's are affected (at least the ones at the port (RI).
> 
> ...


If you get me your Vin I can run it in Elsa and let you know what if any updates are available.


----------

